# Setting up xBOX 360



## Blake Bowden (Jan 23, 2012)

What I enjoy about the Apple TV is that it connects flawlessly with my dedicated iTunes box. Most of my movies are DRM free and encoded in MP4 format, that being said, how can I access them via the xbox 360?


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis (Jan 23, 2012)

Are does movies on ur pc or u just tryin to access ur apple tv thru Xbox cuz I don't think u can


----------



## MikeMay (Jan 24, 2012)

My son uses his 360 to access his netflix movies, he hasn't tried to use it for Apple TV so I don't know if you can or cannot.


----------



## Eifert1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im pretty sure they wont connect.


----------



## filmgeekben (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry brother. Charlie don't surf and Xbox don't read mp4. You would need to convert the files to AVI. Try Googling for converting mp4 to AVI.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2012)

filmgeekben said:


> sorry brother. Charlie don't surf and Xbox don't read mp4. You would need to convert the files to AVI. Try Googling for converting mp4 to AVI.



"*The Xbox 360 supports videos in Windows Media Video (WMV) format (including high-definition and PlaysForSure videos), as well as H.264 and MPEG-4 media. The December 2007 dashboard update added support for the playback of MPEG-4 ASP format videos.[122] The console can also display pictures and perform slideshows of photo collections with various transition effects, and supports audio playback, with music player controls accessible through the Xbox 360 Guide button. Users may play back their own music while playing games or using the dashboard, and can play music with an interactive visual synthesizer.*

Xbox 360 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Possible Solution:

Mac App Store - Connect360


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jan 26, 2012)

You might also take a look at the PlayOn plugin.


----------

